# Anybody have a Z3 to go with their MINI?



## Nick T. (Feb 22, 2003)

The MINI joined the family a couple of months ago. Now the problem is deciding which one to drive when I feel the urge to challenge the twisties. Kinda like having two favorite cues!


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

What a fun combo! Flip a coin?


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

:thumbup:


----------

